

How Facebook is Gunning for Google - quizbiz
http://www.copyblogger.com/facebook-killing-seo/

======
TallGuyShort
He makes some very good points. Google's revolutionary (at the time) algorithm
was all about increasing the relevance of results. It's a shame that the
revolutionary thinking behind Facebook and social networking seems to
encourage "spammy" type tactics. He mentions that it's more about creating
content people want to share, but from my experience I'd say it's more
tricking people into letting you use their wall, and message their friends.

------
enomar
Terrible title. Worthless article.

His mom joins Facebook, _so_ everyone must be doing it _and_ Facebook is
gunning for Google _and_ SEO is irrelevant _and_ the only way to find cool
stuff now is to play mafia wars, blah, blah blah...

A lot of hunches and not a lot of evidence.

